# Original Fundimensions Giant Wasp



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I recently got a Giant Wasp on eBait in original box. I still need to find 'rails' for the roller coaster and a few other details. I've heard the wings are hard to come by?? You wanna talk hard ? The balloons are BB's glued on wires, try that with old eyes. 
These are also posted in my gallery for enlargable images.

Edit: BTW, the eyes have that 'textured' foil from a cigarette pack inside the clear lenses for the silver effect.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

WOW!!! That is way cool!!! Never saw this kit or even heard of it !!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I know AMT repopped the scorpion, tarantula, and preying mantis, all of which I have, but don't know if they redid the wasp, anyone say for sure ??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd kill for those wings.
I'm trying to convert a girl kit to the Avengers' Janet Van Dyne.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> I know AMT repopped the scorpion, tarantula, and preying mantis, all of which I have, but don't know if they redid the wasp, anyone say for sure ??


 The wasp was never repoped, the reason given was that they couldn't find the mold for the wings.

David.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

IF someone reliable on the forum wanted to use the wings to make a casting for a mold I'd gladly LOAN them. I didn't glue them in just for that reason. But I'd definitely want them cared for and returned in good order. ( maybe with a few extra sets for later bashes ??)

PS. They came in clear plastic and I painted them with Tamiya acrylic transparent.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Great job Dabbler! Even better than you descibed. I was not aware of the clear wings. I like what you did with them. I am glad to see that you got around to taking some pics of this and posting it. I like seeing this kind of stuff. It definately fits in your collection well.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

ERTL did not repop the wasp for the reason stated above. Those they did repop must not have sold well as I remember seeing them everywhere at clearance. I bought a case assortment on Ebay for a ridiculous low price. I also at the time kept my eyes opened for a Wasp as I knew it was a collectors kit and since it was not repopped the price would stay high. I scored a partial built up Wasp on Ebay for a song and all the parts are there. Those kits are serious cool and the Giant Monster Movie craze of the 50's/60's that they represent to me makes me feel like a kid again watching bad monster movies on an old 13" B&W TV!

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

SWEEEEEET nice job, love these kits.

Buzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Duck. Not only finally posted the pix I actually opened, checked and washed parts on my Nossie tonight. I may even start on it soon.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Buzz, It's actually a Tarantula Hawk, I researched it online.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job Dabbler on the wasp kit :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll give ya _five bucks_ for those wings, right here and now!!

:freak:


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

How much would a Wasp kit, still shrink-wrapped, be worth?

James


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Nice job on the wasp, Dabbler. I built this kit way back when. Did you add the busted tracks to the coaster? I can't remember that much detail.

If I remember correctly, when these kits were reissued back in '96 or thereabouts, they were exclusive to K-Mart. I don't think the local hobby shops in my area had them. TRU didn't have them(at that time TRU still had a fairly large model section).
I don't know if Wal-Mart carried them since there wasn't one that close to me at the time.
I had to drive some 25 miles to the E Brunswick K-Mart to get the Trantula, Mantis, and Scorpion kits. I was also surprised to find the two "Monster Rod" reissues("Mummy Machine" and "Creepy T") there also.
Some six months later they were on clearance. Did I get any extra then? Nope! I wish I had picked up a few extra "Creepy T"s though. 
Ah well, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

now that's a real rarity . excellent work Dabs ! 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Excellent work Dabbler!

I have this kit still in the original box...with wings! And also the repop of the other 3.

MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Excellent work Dabbler!
> 
> I have this kit still in the original box...with wings! And also the repop of the other 3.
> 
> MMM


 I'll give ya FIVE BUCKS for it, right here, right now!!
jp


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great! Couldn't find the mold for the wings? How hard would it be for them to make a new one?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow ! Not a subject you see very often if at all ! Nicely done !


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I remember there being several of these by a table at wonderfest three or four years ago. I didn't enquire about what the gentleman was selling them for, I was relatively certain that it was going to be higher than I could aford then.Wish I would have now.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Nice work Dabs! great now I have a bunch more kits to add to my wish list.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Was there ever a movie where a giant wasp appeared?

The only movie I have with "Wasp" in the title is:



The Wasp Woman (1960)
I know I have a few movies with the other giant insects:


The Deadly Mantis (1957)
The Giant Scorpion (1957)
Taranula (1955)
I remember watching a movie with a giant (about 2ft) dragonfly called:

Journey to the Beginning of Time (Czech:1955 USA:1966)


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Closest I know of is 'Them' when the things grew wings.
Great work Dabbler


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Jimmy B said:


> Closest I know of is 'Them' when the things grew wings.
> Great work Dabbler


 *Them!* (1954) had giant ants.


I forgot to add this last time.......

_Great work, Dabbler!_


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Looks great! Couldn't find the mold for the wings? How hard would it be for them to make a new one?


I always wondered that myself, but figured they were looking to spend the least amount possible, so even the cost of tooling the wings was out of the question. Too bad, but judging by the number of the other kits in the series available at discount and closeout prices, maybe in the long run it was the right decision for them...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh, BTW...movies with big wasps? I dunno, how about John Wayne?


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Oh, BTW...movies with big wasps? I dunno, how about John Wayne?


 .....uh......yeah....right.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> Oh, BTW...movies with big wasps? I dunno, how about John Wayne?


BTW Chris, he converted to Catholicism (sp) at the end, does he still count ?? 

PS. I also have that resin "Them" in my gallery but poor pix from cheap camera. I may redo the pix later.

And thank you all for the kudos. It wasn't all that hard or complicated really.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome build Dab's!!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

There was a giant wasp movie in the 50s. It was "Monster from Green Hell", http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050723/ . I've never seen it, only a photo of the giant wasp mock-up. My understanding is that the wasps couldn't fly due to their enormous size.

David.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Looks great! Couldn't find the mold for the wings? How hard would it be for them to make a new one?


 A lot more than doing nothing, which is easier to talk an executive into.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

phrankenstign said:


> I know I have a few movies with the other giant insects:
> 
> 
> The Deadly Mantis (1957)
> ...


Scorpions and tarantulas aren't insects, they're arachnids. May seem like a nitpicking point but, zoologically speaking, it's like saying birds are mammals.


Krel said:


> There was a giant wasp movie in the 50s. It was "Monster from Green Hell." . . . I've never seen it, only a photo of the giant wasp mock-up. My understanding is that the wasps couldn't fly due to their enormous size.


There were a whole bunch of giant wasps in that movie, and they all looked pretty silly, IIRC. Bert I. Gordon's _Beginning of the End_ used a similar excuse for not having to show hundreds of giant insects flying: The giant mutant locusts' wings conveniently failed to develop.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Anybody wanna cast those wings in clear resin? I'll buy a pair.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

"Food of the Gods" (1976) featured killer wasps about 3' or 4' long.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Great job Dabbler, I had that kit when i was a kid.Sorry to say it didn't turn out to good :freak: But now i can see how cool this thing is built and painted propperly.I might be wrong but,wouldn't the original wings be damaged if they were used for recasting to make a new mold?You might want to hold on to them thingees.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Man, great job, now I really want to build mine. I still have one in box and was thinking about selling it but now.......
Yow
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.youtube.com/user/monstermodelreview


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Spocks Beard,
I don't know if it's true they'd be destroyed, I rely on the wisdom of the group here to tell me things like that, but from what I see in catalogs the RTV mold stuff might not hurt them. IF that's the case, all bets are off !!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice work Dabs, great attention to detail.
This is the first time I've seen this kit. Thanks for sharing!

RK


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW! I want one!! What a great kit!!


Wayne


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

]Scorpions and tarantulas aren't insects, they're arachnids. May seem like a nitpicking point but, zoologically speaking, it's like saying birds are mammals.
[/QUOTE]

Who invited Poindexter?


----------



## capnzap (Mar 9, 2008)

So, what is an unassembled, in the box, with instructions one of these things worth?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

capnzap said:


> So, what is an unassembled, in the box, with instructions one of these things worth?


A friend of mine two years ago manage to find a Giant wasp kit at the Chiller show paid around $120.00 for it.


----------



## capnzap (Mar 9, 2008)

Damn, I can't believe it. I bought it at "Goodmans 5 & 10 (Dollar and Up)". Iswear that's what the sign said. They were going out of business, and I probably paid under 5 bucks for it in the late seventies. The all-precious wings are still attached to the framework along with the eyes.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

A couple just recently went on eBait for about $40+ and $108 respectvely. I think the $40 one was opened and started.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

That's pretty cool! I never had any of the Gigantics back in the day.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

If the person doing the casting is any good, there shouldn't be any more damage to the wings than having to clean the mold release off.

Dabbs (can I call you Dabbs?), that bug of yours is a beauty. The detail paint work you did is amazing!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Dabbs (can I call you Dabbs?), that bug of yours is a beauty. The detail paint work you did is amazing!

No prob as long as I can call you xr. Why be formal, we're all friends here.
Thanks for the kudos. 

I wouldn't mind having a few of the remade (clear) wings myself for bashes, etc., if someone can do them without ruining the originals. I'm sure many on here could find some use for them also. PLEASE consider JohnP in the offer!!!


----------

